

5 tips for recruiting developers - valarauca1
https://medium.com/friendship-dot-js/5-tips-for-recruiting-developers-c51fe1c3d9ad

======
chrisbennet
In sales, sincerity is everything. Once you can fake that, you're golden.

If you want to recruit me, actually _be_ sincere and deliver something of
value. Look at my LinkedIn or my resume' or my web site/portfolio and tell me
about a company that is relevant to my interests. I have worked with good
recruiters who do this so I know it is possible.

